# Anybody used hock boots in stable?



## mudmonkey17 (1 October 2011)

Horse has started knocking outside of hocks, most likely caused by getting up when in stable the vet suspects. He has had joints medicated 3 week ago but these started few month before this. Perhaps when stiff getting up?

One hock seems to have healed and not got any fresh ones but other one he keeps knocking. He is funny about having legs touched so struggle to clean it. 

Anyway my question is is there anything to stop him doing this? He is on deep bed of shavings and rubber matting so no idea how he doing it.

Am hoping will go back to not doing it like few month ago as injections into joints have worked really well.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (1 October 2011)

Have seen hock boots that you can get but worried that these will just slide down and be round his feet in morning.


----------



## asmp (1 October 2011)

I bought some hock boots for my horse when he had a hock injury but he hated them having them on.  He would constantly kick out which rather defeated the object!  I would try and borrow some before buying if poss.


----------



## Penny Less (2 October 2011)

Hi, I had this problem with my horse. Tried three different types of hock boots they were all round his "ankles" in the morning ! Mine were the neoprene or fabric type, with velcro.Dont know if the leather with straps would work but would be worried the top strap might cut off his circulation!  I ended up using rubber matting and shavings which did help a lot.


----------



## rossiroo (2 October 2011)

Same problem a few years ago, tried both neoprene and older style jute/leather type, the horse trashed both types, the only thing that worked was rubber flooring and a deep bed of shavings.


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2011)

Not quite the same situation, but i use hock boots on my coloured the night before a comp as they are the only thing to keep his hocks clean! I have premier equne ones which are neoprene type, but i put them on above stable wraps so they cannot fall down, i do the top strap up relatively tight (it is stretchy) and the other 2 straos done up loosely. Works a treat, maybe worth a try.


----------



## Spyda (3 October 2011)

I have Jeffries leather ones to use on my mare when she's in season, stabled and disliking the horse in the next stable. My only concern about using them regularly for longish periods would be them rubbing. Mine stay in place, and that's with her moodily kicking and bucking at the concrete side-wall of her stable. Thankfully this is occasional, and only when the YO decides to put (yet another) strange horse next door to us.


----------



## luckilotti (3 October 2011)

I had a similar problems with a mare in the 90's.  She had a crazy deep bed of shavings, and i mean VERY deep (at least 10" with giant banks around) yet would still shred her hocks on the ground - where she had come from she wasnt used to nice clean bed and she used to roll, roll, roll and enjoy herself, but no matter how deep, would get to scrap her hocks when getting up.  I used the Gaiter Hock boots on her, they never slipper or rubbed   After about 4/5 months she had made holes in them where she had scrapped - but at least she hadnt hurt herself.  
I also actually bought mine 2nd hand so they were already slightly worn but they certainly did the trick - the good news also is that the following year - she outgrew the habit and they were no longer needed.


----------

